# Foaling Videos for use as a learning tool



## Joanne

With the help of the volunteers at Mare Stare that record many of the births, LB is going to try and put together a show and tell area about foaling.

What I have started doing is looking at the previous foaling of the mare that is about to foal to remind myself of any problems that may have occured, and to think about how I would deal with them differently this time.

This first video is of Abyss's 2010 foaling. She was a maiden and I bought her in foal. This is a tough video to watch as she is not a big mare, and as I was trying to pull the foal out she just came with me. I had no one to hold her steady while I pulled the foal. I changed my technique this year on another mare and I think I have solved this problem when I am here alone. I now plant myself in front of her back legs, anchoring her, so she can not continue to move.




Now here is her foaling from last Saturday, two years later. This is a textbook easy foaling. You will see me give a thumbs up at one point. You will also see me give the mare an injection of Banamine to ease her post birthing pain. We give this to all our mares just after they birth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrLWIrQ-Uc0

From a breeder's perspective, from the moment the water breaks and for the next 20 minutes or so, the birth is a life or death experience. When luck is on our side, everything come our right. When it does not, it is heartbreaking for us all.


----------



## cassie

Below is the video of my miniature pony Suzie foaling last year. It was my first foaling and thankfully as textbook as they come








hope it helps


----------



## a mini dream come true

Here is the Video of April foaling this year. My first foaling. It was red bag, but thanks to wonderful marestarers alerting me everything turned out fine. Eddy is now 2 weeks old and quite the handsome little man.


----------



## Joanne

Hazel that was a great job! I had no idea you had a red bag without you telling us.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are some of ours foaling:

buttons foaling 2012


----------



## targetsmom

This is a video of our mare Toffee foaling and the video is not the best, but the point it makes is that mares can progress a LONG ways into foaling without ever lying flat out. As a matter of fact she was wearing an Equipage and the pager never went off!!! It is a good thing she was on Mare Stare and on this board so I was alerted that she looked close and I was ready (more or less!) when she went down. Other than the mare progressing pretty far with out lying flat, it was textbook, which was a good thing because the foal was huge!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_akElGzk2o

Here is a better photo taken when the cord is still attached and we are letting him sit like that for a few minutes to allow more blood to flow through the cord.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Here is the long awaited foaling of Delilah. Deliulah had a very good foaling everything went great, but If it had not been for her being on marestare and this forum I would have slept thru it. Delilah foaled at 2:10 am


----------



## Jade10

So this isnt a video of Cocoa foaling but i thought it could be helpful to newbies and i didnt know where to post it lol This is kind of a flow chart of Cocoa's Pregnancy Journey! (This is Cocoa's fourth foal)




(Just realised i spelt 'hours' wrong haha oh well)


----------



## countrymini

That is excellent, thanks for putting it together


----------



## Jade10

countrymini said:


> That is excellent, thanks for putting it together


That alright, happy to help



some of the photos arnt the best but oh well lol


----------



## countrymini

Photos a fine. You can see the progress with the teats when they're all side by side. That last photo, boy, she musta been sore


----------



## Gone_Riding

Thank you so much for this topic, the pictures, and the videos! I've got a pregnant maiden mini and it's my first, so I have been watching/reading everything I can!


----------



## Eagle

I found this very interesting


----------



## targetsmom

Renee- That video is AMAZING!!! I love they way it shows how to fix a dystocia with one leg back in a way that shows exactly how everything fits,

I was adding this photo of what the foal looks like just before foaling and what makes the "V":


----------



## sparklingjewelacres

Oh my word. That was the most informative video for foaling and for dystocia with the leg folded back.


----------



## Eagle

Mary that is a great photo


----------



## jaymie124

Here is foal movement for anyone wondering if they have a preggy mare



I assure you she desnt just have really bad gas!

trim.d8IiXC.MOV


----------



## jaymie124

Sorry about the multiple posting but my browser keeps crashing when I try to put two together!

This has to be my favorite as once youngster starts really going she suddenly starts walking off as if to say "hey now that's enough dancing in there!"

trim.NbyHiE.MOV


----------



## Wings

One of my mares very kindly likes to show almost textbook udder growth:




It's missing one pic, the next day she foaled and her udder did one final swell where it was hard and hot to the touch.


----------



## countrymini

MBhorses said:


> My mare lace I owed 2008 second foal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she hoofs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see nose now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 bay pinto filly
> 
> I hope this helps show folks


Just looking through your photos again and just wanted to check, is that normal for that amount of blood to be coming out? Just want to know so I don't freak if I see it happening.


----------



## countrymini

LOL ok, thanks


----------



## atotton

> Remember -- it's like pushing a train through a straw! LOL


This sounds like a man describing the passing of a kidney stone.


----------



## Liz k

Here's a video from Mandy's foaling 5/2/13...... The foal presented in normal position even with a normal position you can see still some help might be needed. The foal had his front legs crossed and his hips were out a bit just enough to stop the progress in the hip area so some front leg uncrossing and some pulling to the left and right unlodged the hip issue....also with manipulation of the head where it's the widest saved the mare from tearing, as you can see it was a tight fit......hope this video will shed some light even though the presentation of the foal was normal some human help was needed.....


----------



## LittleRibbie

great close up video Liz, thanks for sharing and Congrats!!


----------



## NaturalOne

I want to thank all of you for such informative videos. I am a newcomer to Miniature Horses and Horses in General. I recently moved to the country (Central Valley California) and There are a few farms in town that have Mini horses. They are gorgoues. In the future I plan to buy property and a mini horse or two. These were awesome videos and Im so grateful. I want to let you know your passion, and compassion really inspires me to become a part of the Mini horse community.


----------



## lottenotte

I am a new member here. Thank you for having me. I have been in the horse world for 50 years, however in many different roles.... never a "breeder" before though. I have two minis. My female mini is pregnant. NOW WHAT???? I had my two minis together and my male's testicles had not descended so I didn't think he could impregnant my mare. 'WRONG! I guess they were more depended than I thought. I have a very pregnant mare now. By my calculations her last cycle was around the month of July'ish. Yes, I did not keep good books. I had to move barns, I am a boarder, I have 10 horses, divorce, ...... so, My record keeping was not what is should have been.
Now, my mare is very pregnant and seems to be doing well. My vet said to just wait and see. I live in Hawaii and we do not have many options for vets. I have asked her to do an ultrasound but she keeps saying no need. I have asked her about extra feed, more vitamins, .... basically I have been told just to be surprised and status quo. This is not my method as I like to be in the know.
My two minis are kept together and we are preparing to separate them, so she can foal safely.
My mare is about 4 years old, I have had her 2.5 years. Back in December 2018, she suffered from botulism and almost died. The male I had with her then actually did pass away. Since then she has been healthy and happy. I feed my minis Timothy pellets and Timothy hay.
I have gone through most of the boards and have lots of great information, but I would like some opinions on should I seek out another vet to ultrasound? Do I need to feed more? What should I be looking for? Is there any other way to calculate the due date since I am unsure on the breed date? Yikes... I know natures takes its course and all but this is scary now that it is getting closer.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Welcome to the forum.

If you can take some pictures and post them , it will give us an idea of when she is due. If you have a look through some of the foaling threads on here it will show you the angle of the pictures to take.

Take one from behind her looking at her rump , say 5 meters back from her. An udder picture would be great too. Maybe start your own thread in this section of the forum.

There is some really good threads on here at the top of the forum for what you should have in your foaling kit etc, what to look for if any issues as she is delivering etc

Can you get a mare and foal feed in hawaii ?

Welcome again and please dont stress, we will try and help you get this little one safely onto the ground.


----------



## karadoskocil

Hello, I am also new. My story is almost identical to the Hawaii story. I had many people check the rescue mini; from vets to PRCA cowboys. Well, guess what! The mini was castrated on April 22nd. My lil mare mini seems to be pregnant. We can't get a decent vet out here during coronavirus to save our lives, so I'm on my own. If she is bred, then she would have been bred before April 20, 2019. Here are some pics. Any help you can offer would be appreciated. I cannot lose this sweet mini. Please help this Texas Teacher. Thank you!!!


----------



## karadoskocil

Sorry, here are pics. I'm new to this and to pregnant minis. I rescued all of them. I did not have any intentions of breeding them and am scared to death. Pregnant or not????? SOS, please!!!!


----------

